
Evergreen, highly scalable library software with GPL - brudgers
https://evergreen-ils.org/about-us/
======
Multicomp
My library uses this. They have a 3pm batch job that grinds the system to a
halt for 2 hours.

I remind myself of that whenever I am going to build a new system...no matter
how many nice features that has, if you don't have it take care of itself in
off people will hate it because they will be staring at the same UI elements
barely changing for 2 hours.

So use sensible scheduled batch job timings!

~~~
mperham
> My library uses this. They have a 3pm batch job that grinds the system to a
> halt for 2 hours.

What did they say when you told them this?

------
jaden
My library uses this and it works well enough, but the library is not that
large yet the performance is often laggy. Odd to see them touting its
scalability.

------
mikl
I wish they'd picked an original name. So confusing:
[https://github.com/search?q=evergreen](https://github.com/search?q=evergreen)

~~~
stolenmerch
It's been around for almost 15 years.

------
tokai
Can't be worse than Primo.

